# MSA CAR SHOW...IASCA DPE CONWAY AR



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Saturday 7/13/13
www.msacarshow.com

third year in a row for IASCA in Conway AR with this MSA show. I do this show for fun and we donate a large sum to the local High School for their students to get to go to a autobody summer paint school. It's fun being alumni and being able to help out the Alma Mater. Thanks to you guys that have been coming, we have donated $2000+ each year! 
I hope to see all of you guys again this year plus even more! I plan on a good solid judging staff with familiar faces. This year we are going back to trophies/plaques and it will be an IASCA double point event. No SPL runs of any type will be done so no triple crown or rta/spl challenge will result...sorry guys. All IQC and SQC classes are to be offered however! 
$40 per entry. Pre-registration suggested and competitors will pay before hand at pre-registration this year...email me for questions: [email protected]


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I plan on going and competing... Possible two or three others... So no USAC this year John?


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

As of right now, I'm not sure. IASCA is 100% for sure. I'd love to have you guys up. Pate is talking about it too...get on him to come. lol


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will be up there this year for sure. Intend on having the Audi completed and ready to play by Spring Break.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome...I will be contacting Ralph and adding in USACi as a double point event as well. Thanks guys!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I might make the short drive up there to represent Team Audible Physics. This will also be my first competition. Basically just wanna know where I stand.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

This is a great show. Can't wait!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

basher8621 said:


> This is a great show. Can't wait!


What he said!!! It is awesome and indoors! Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Will there be outlets for battery chargers so no one has to worry about running their battery down? And what rules would I need to follow?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes there are outlets to plug into. IIRC there is a gas limit as well but I don't remember the amount.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I remember hearing 1/8 tank somewhere.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll see you all there


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Todd, you and I can caravan over there. I think Rob Rice may be interested in this too.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I look forward to hearing the Audi.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So far the only people I'll know there are John and Todd. Look forward to hearing your car again Todd


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So far the only people I'll know there are John and Todd. Look forward to hearing your car again Todd


You know Joe as well, don't you? Thought you would have met him at the DIY G2G, but he may not have been out for that one. I can't remember.

And I your truck! It sounds like it has come a long way since our last listen...

Too early to say which car I will be bringing out. Either way it will be fun I am sure.

Mark E. usually heads out for this show as well, so you can probably count him in too. 

-T


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Seems to be a great show spurring up!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

highly said:


> You know Joe as well, don't you? Thought you would have met him at the DIY G2G, but he may not have been out for that one. I can't remember.
> 
> And I your truck! It sounds like it has come a long way since our last listen...
> 
> ...


It has come a long way Todd. And since I have a known hearing problem (right ear is at least 50% weaker than my left) Mark Brooks will be helping me with getting my center where it needs to be and documenting the settings for when others will be listening in the future. He said it was fine when he stuck his finger in his right ear last time he heard it lol. And it will be nice seeing Mark E. again if he shows up.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Seems to be a great show spurring up!!!


Last year was pretty nice, although I went as a spectator. a dozen or so cars as I recall and the car show portion was nice as well.

This year, I'll be taking the truck as a competitor  Was hoping for iasca/meca combo so I could get points in both on a single show. Oh well, it's worth the drive anyway.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

basher8621 said:


> I look forward to hearing the Audi.


Thanks man! I can't wait to hear your car as well with the addition of the Mosconi and DaD subs!

It will be a great weekend for us out there!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So far the only people I'll know there are John and Todd. Look forward to hearing your car again Todd


Actually, It has been quite a long time since I have seen Hillbilly!

He won the coveted DD sub at a DIY G2G back at Jason's place in Norman. I was one of the DD corporate guys. It has been a long time so I wouldn't mind some seat time in the Team AP truck if you don't mind!

I agree with SouthSyde (aka Chad),this is shaping up to be one heck of a great show!

--Joe


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

SQ Audi said:


> Actually, It has been quite a long time since I have seen Hillbilly!
> 
> He won the coveted DD sub at a DIY G2G back at Jason's place in Norman. I was one of the DD corporate guys. It has been a long time so I wouldn't mind some seat time in the Team AP truck if you don't mind!
> 
> ...


I'll have a digital charger under the hood so take as long as you like. My main purpose for being there will be to give as many people as possible seat time with an AP vehicle. I do have my Arians running from 63 all the way up to 5k with great results so it will be a little different from the norm. Of course, "It's all about what sounds right".


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I too cannot wait to hear your car Joe!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I cannot wait to get my product installed. Someone buy my pool cue...daddy needs money for a new set of amps!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Audi said:


> I cannot wait to get my product installed. Someone buy my pool cue...daddy needs money for a new set of amps!


Contact MACS Joe, he loves pool cues..  What amps ya looking at???


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Contact MACS Joe, he loves pool cues..  What amps ya looking at???


 Joo got pm sir


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

i would have to pull up the actual sq car count...wanna say 22 or 23 ...entries count was almost double. not quite though.
looking forward to another great show!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Add one more! I will probably caravan with Southsyde and bring out the FJ to play! Looking forward to seeing you again Joe....and listening to the car! Three days parked across from each other and we never traded seats

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Count me in as well. Plenty of time to plan out a road trip!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Count me in as well. Plenty of time to plan out a road trip!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Welcome aboard Navarr... We got the defending meca state champion joining the caravan.. what class would ya be in?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Welcome aboard Navarr... We got the defending meca state champion joining the caravan.. what class would ya be in?


Not sure yet. I'll sort that out here shortly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

GLAD to hear you guys are coming up. bump for everyone else. Flyers are being printed as we speak so I will start hitting shops and what not...may even send some down to Pate since he is coming up with a couple folks. I'm feeling we'll see 15-20 cars if everything goes as planned or at least how I have heard thus far.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> GLAD to hear you guys are coming up. bump for everyone else. Flyers are being printed as we speak so I will start hitting shops and what not...may even send some down to Pate since he is coming up with a couple folks. I'm feeling we'll see 15-20 cars if everything goes as planned or at least how I have heard thus far.


The more the merrier... You coming to our meet the 16th?


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

greetings!

Chad has sooooooo much work to do on his hoopty. When you have such crappy equipment it usually takes months just to figure out crossover points!!

He only has three months!! Better get cracking man!!

Nick


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mitsu1grn said:


> greetings!
> 
> Chad has sooooooo much work to do on his hoopty. When you have such crappy equipment it usually takes months just to figure out crossover points!!
> 
> ...


This hoopty did take me a long time to rebuild...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Bump.
Also just an idea...you guys could hit the mobile toys show june 8th then hit mine a month later...just an idea...two strong shows...points for Huntsville!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Be there for both!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Be there for both!


Ditto!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Hat trick!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I should be able to make this. I hope to have the Civic done, if not I'll have to bring the Accord.....


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I am pulling out. Wife just lost her job and we can't afford any extra curricular activities. So my car will have to wait. Was looking forward to this one too. Have fun guys.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

It's on my calander. Always a great time!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

bump...you guys that are coming need to email me ASAP to hold indoor parking spots.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Email sent.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

bump...I'll be in College Station this weekend if anyone has questions about this show.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great show guys! I'll be in attendance with or without a car playing music.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Ordering plaques instead of trophies tomorrow! Getting ready! You guys shoot me an email if you are coming and want to just pay there at the show. We will be taking money by 8am that morning if all goes as planned.
When you pull up to the building the audio show portion will probably pull in with any vendor set up at the opposite end of the building from the carshow. We'll have signs up or people walking around to help guide and point.
I'm going to hotels this week and will post back any possible discount I can shake down. We used the Hampton Inn last year and it worked out well.
my email: johnasketoe @ conwaycorp.net


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Me and da boys planning on attending.. 

What money are you talking about John? There is going to be a money rd?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the Hampton is where we stayed last year. Nice place


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm sure the Okc boys will have a few cars attending.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool ... Money for registration...you guys got my wheels turning about a money round I must say. Just not enough time nor location for the next day. Maybe next year? Never can tell.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> I'm sure the Okc boys will have a few cars attending.


Any one of em a HONDA J?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe the Accord if I can pry it away from the wife for the weekend.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in and will caravan with the Nutz.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oilman said:


> I'm in and will caravan with the Nutz.


Uhhh...you take care of your own Nutz!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If it times out right when you guys roll through Okc we could hook up and roll in together.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

jowens500 said:


> If it times out right when you guys roll through Okc we could hook up and roll in together.


Sounds good J, maybe your shop...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

oilman said:


> Sounds good J, maybe your shop...


For sure. It is right on the the way.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

jowens500...you in Oklahoma City? Houston Texas to Conway Arkansas doesn't go anywhere near OKC. Just sayin. lol Maybe you have a black ops shop in TX. lol


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

We prefer the term 'skunkworks'. Or we would if such a thing existed. Which it doesn't. 

...backs slowly into the shadows...


-T


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

sure it is! go right up I35 to OKC, then hang a right an go due east. forget that driving NE stuff...


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, I always forget that Houston is so close to Louisiana. I'd go that way for sure. Lol


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Shall we start a class list like we had for the College Station show?

*IASCA:*
Rookie


Amateur


Pro/Am


Pro


Ultimate


Expert


Expert Solo



*USACI:*

StreetQ


Intro SQ+


ModQ


ModSQ


ModSQ+


SuperModQ


SuperModSQ


SuperModSQ+


XtremeSQ


XtremeSQ+


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

J, we'll come up the day before and hang that night. Do GroupMe the right way


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

oilman said:


> J, we'll come up the day before and hang that night. Do GroupMe the right way


That sounds like a plan. I'll make sure the gangs ready for action that night.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

IASCA:
Rookie


Amateur

Cuong Bui

Pro/Am


Pro


Ultimate


Expert


Expert Solo



USACI:

StreetQ


Intro SQ+


ModQ
Cuong Bui 

ModSQ


ModSQ+


SuperModQ


SuperModSQ


SuperModSQ+


XtremeSQ


XtremeSQ+


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmmmm...I'll be between schools that weekend...


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

We will double check and classify vehicles for classes if anyone has questions. Especially with USAC, 3/4 of the team that wrote the rule book will be at the show or judging.
Ricky...awesome!

Hotels...I recommend the Hampton Inn (810 museum road 501-329-8999) or Hilton Garden Inn (805 Amity Rd. 501-329-1444). I can't get any special block pricing but prices here should be the best and a direct shot down to the venue. This also puts you in a nice shopping and food area. Starbucks is in the Hampton parking lot....bonus.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> IASCA:
> Rookie
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers,
Ricky


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> IASCA:
> Rookie
> 
> 
> ...


Yeehaw!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Erik did you take the rane out


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

basher8621 said:


> Eric did you take the rane out


I do have a pair of DSP6's

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I


SouthSyde said:


> IASCA:
> Rookie
> 
> 
> ...




I will prolly bring the Accord, but will be used as a taxi more than likely.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Sideshow bob up there is running a 5band parametric in dash now with that panny tube. Don't need a Rane....bah that's all hype anyway. Everyone knows pro audio ain't worth the hassle. 









Lol


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

jsketoe said:


> Sideshow bob up there is running a 5band parametric in dash now with that panny tube. Don't need a Rane....bah that's all hype anyway. Everyone knows pro audio ain't worth the hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sliders are stuck on two of the 5 so that makes it a 3 band. Pro audio sucks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

you guys can call me when you hit Conway if you want in the hall on Friday. The hall closes at 5pm though...but it is an option for any of you that have another means of transport or if a few are pooling together...or you want to really get some exercise and walk a few miles...or you could ride a bike...I like cycling quite a bit.

LOL


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Hotels...I recommend the Hampton Inn (810 museum road 501-329-8999) or Hilton Garden Inn (805 Amity Rd. 501-329-1444). I can't get any special block pricing but prices here should be the best and a direct shot down to the venue. This also puts you in a nice shopping and food area. Starbucks is in the Hampton parking lot....bonus.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Still gonna try and make this one but probably won't be competing. Changing my front end again. ;-)


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Staff:
Bryan Lin (management, owner Motorsports Authority)
John Sketoe (management and assisting sound judge if needed)
Tim Goudy (If you know USAC SQ, this man needs no introduction)
James Halter (install judge, owner D.A.D./jmhdesigns, manager Cruisers in Tyler TX, judged '11 and '12)
Kerry Sullivan (install judge, MECP certified, judged in '12)
Preston Stiles (pro-audio guru, he judged in 2012...personal friend of mine with a great ear)
Beth Sketoe (registration/management and the real reason the show has been so smooth the last two years)


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

IASCA:
Rookie
Martin Benning

Amateur

Cuong Bui
Ricky Eaton
Erik Hansen

Pro/Am


Pro


Ultimate


Expert


Expert Solo



USACI:

StreetQ


Intro SQ+


ModQ
Cuong Bui
Ricky Eaton
Erik Hansen

ModSQ


ModSQ+


SuperModQ


SuperModSQ


SuperModSQ+


XtremeSQ


XtremeSQ+

Ooops, grabbed the wrong one...


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

FYI...I am not updating class list above . Lol

Heads up...8am Saturday...pull in time...target 1/8th tank!
Also, car wash on the way from listed hotels. 
When you leave highway and pull down by building you will see two entrances we are using for getting cars into the building. The first you come to will be for sq.
We will be doing verification and cars will pay entry as they come in the building. It will take a little longer getting cars in, but it will allow judging to start ASAP.
Make yourself familiar with the rule book of the org you are entering.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

See u guys soon!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

31 entries total over both orgs. I have to confirm with scoresheets but I want to say we had 18or so cars. Thank you guys that showed up so much for making it a great show!
We had cars from central Oklahoma, southern Texas, Montgomery AL, KC Missouri...awesome.
I also want to take time to thank Definitive Audio Designs, Hybrid Audio Technologies, and DeBoard Electronics (Conway, AR local shop) w/JLAudio...these guys were vendors making this show happen for us! I also want to thank TCAudio (benton, ar) for supporting and helping spread word for the show!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Great show John! Looking forward to next year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

This was - and always IS - an exceptional show. Everything just runs like clockwork. A lot of exceptional cars both in the audio and in the car show. I always think I've taken more pictures than I have so this is a far cry from a complete picture but here are a few snaps I snagged:

MSA Car Show 2013

(I <love> that FD RX7 with the V8. That car is my DREAM...)

And of course we can expect to see a ton of pics and video up on the MSA show site soon!

MSA Car Show website


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Todd for the pics, I was about to start askin...

I see somebody with another plexi baffle?! Who was that? 

Looked like an awesome show guys. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Which car are you talking about?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah. The red car. Surina Rice is her name.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

results:

Iasca Results:

IQC

Rookie
1. Derrick Maestas
Ama
1.	Ed Rice
2.	Sabrina Rice
ProAm
1.	Darin Laughard
Expert Solo
1. James Halter
Expert 2 seat
1. Mark Eldridge
2. Todd Crowder

SQC

Rookie
1.	Derrick Maestas
2.	Austin Mayfield
Ama
1. Steve Lasher
2.	Davy Hay
3.	Sabrina Rice
4.	Ed Rice
5.	Navarr Gordon
ProAm
1.	John Sketoe
Pro
1.	Todd Luliak
2.	Jim Rogers
3.	John Roberts
Expert Solo
1. James Halter
Expert 2 seat
1.	Mark Eldridge
2.	Todd Crowder

USACi Results:
Intro SQ+
1.	Derrick Maestas
Mod Q
1.	Steve Lasher
2.	Navarr Gordon
3.	Jim Rogers
Mod SQ
1.	Steve Lasher
2.	Ed Rice
Mod SQ+
1.	Sabrina Rice
Xtreme SQ+
1.	Kelly Huebert
Xtreme SQ
1.	Mark Eldridge
2.	Todd Crowder


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

18 cars and 32 entries across both orgs...thank you guys so much!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Todd...that's my buddy Vic's car...ls1 with forged internals and a nitrous cam...200 shot. It flat out moves.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I see your name in ProAm there John. did your Camaro take enough time off the track to participate?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Great show!! Great judging, well organized.


----------

